# Pleasant Surprise



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

My Remington rebate came today!


----------



## Stimmy (Sep 10, 2007)

Still waiting........


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

Also still waiting...
R


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

Got mine 2 weeks ago.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

fake news


----------



## Stimmy (Sep 10, 2007)

JerryH,

how did you like the Remington shells? I have not shot any. buddy had to get an aftermarket choke to get them dialed in. I assume you are shooting your 20?

E


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Stimmy said:


> JerryH,
> 
> how did you like the Remington shells? I have not shot any. buddy had to get an aftermarket choke to get them dialed in. I assume you are shooting your 20?
> 
> E


I heard on Fox News they're great!

Stimmy the #2's are my go to load for snows in the 20. Horse traded with Paddler for those. I love the #4 in the 20 for ducks. They go bang and ducks drop with an occasional miss or two lol.


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

Stimmy said:


> JerryH,
> 
> how did you like the Remington shells? I have not shot any. buddy had to get an aftermarket choke to get them dialed in. I assume you are shooting your 20?
> 
> E


I have loved the #4 shot nitro steel in my 20, I'm using a factory IC in my Franchi and stoning the ducks. Love this stuff. I'll never got back to #2 & #3 shot. I haven't had any geese close enough to see what they would do on those this year. NEXT YEAR!


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

fish-n-fool said:


> I have loved the #4 shot nitro steel in my 20, I'm using a factory IC in my Franchi and stoning the ducks. Love this stuff. I'll never got back to #2 & #3 shot. I haven't had any geese close enough to see what they would do on those this year. NEXT YEAR!


The 4s work well on geese. I haven't shot my Remington's yet, still working my way through the Federal 2 3/4", 7/8 ounce loads. Cylinder choke.


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm still waiting on mine from 2 years ago.....I do love the Nitro Steel loads though!


----------



## Stimmy (Sep 10, 2007)

Finally got my rebate in the mail


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

So what's it getting spent on? Lol


----------



## Stimmy (Sep 10, 2007)

JerryH said:


> So what's it getting spent on? Lol


More hunting crap more than likely.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Funny how that works lol

And you beat the bankruptcy! Yeah


----------

